# Thank You, Army.ca, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You



## NicholasFromOttawa (4 Feb 2008)

In the past three days I've spent approximately 12 hours on this website looking for information and advice given to several members non-members, and soon to be members of the CF. 

Army.ca has been a great help! Again, thank you!


----------



## Infanteer (4 Feb 2008)

That's what we're here for.


----------



## Dolphado (4 Feb 2008)

Just have to add my thanks to the thread!  I love the site and the helpful information picked up on it.  Keeps me motivated to get my chemistry course done as fast as possible with the best marks possible to finish up my application.


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Feb 2008)

Yeah, I must say, this is the best site on the web. I love it!


----------



## GUNS (4 Feb 2008)

Nicholas said:
			
		

> In the past three days I've spent approximately 12 hours on this website looking for information and advice given to several members non-members, and soon to be members of the CF.
> 
> *Army.ca has been a great help! Again, thank you!*



Nicholas, one thing about this site, there is diversity in the  answerer's to everyones questions. Its never one-sided or cut and dried.

+1 on the "great help". :warstory:


----------



## Delicron (4 Feb 2008)

I must add mine as well, this website has been a plethora of useful, interesting, and relevant information for me and the process I am in.  I find that this forum is extremely well managed by the DS, and am glad that their Troll sensors are so keen.  

Again, many thanks.


----------



## ghyslyn (4 Feb 2008)

same here


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Feb 2008)

Oh, and I also met new friends on here, and more about what training will be like for me and such. Like I said, I love Army.ca.


----------



## slowmode (4 Feb 2008)

Army.ca is a great site, met great people like MIKE  , and others. also have made good friends here who i'm great friends now in person with them. Thanks Army.ca!


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Feb 2008)

slowmode said:
			
		

> Army.ca is a great site, met great people like MIKE  , and others.


Aww shucks ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Feb 2008)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Aww shucks ;D



Not you dumbass  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Feb 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Not you dumbass  ;D


  Ah well. At least I meet good people on here, even if they don't meet me


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Feb 2008)

You might get to know me ..........


Our first meeting  ushup: (Mike's doing those)   ;D


EDITED

As it seems that I got into too much rye and can't spell or write properly lol


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Feb 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> You might get to know me ..........
> 
> 
> Our first meeting  ushup: (Mike's do thoses)   ;D


 :rofl: Okay then


----------



## NL_engineer (4 Feb 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> You might get to know me ..........
> 
> 
> Our first meeting  ushup: (Mike's do thoses)   ;D



Keep dreaming  ;D


----------



## Pte.Butt (4 Feb 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> You might get to know me ..........
> 
> 
> Our first meeting  ushup: (Mike's do thoses)   ;D



That's funny! That's how I met you! Is this your normal greeting for Jedi's in training?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Feb 2008)

ButtA said:
			
		

> That's funny! That's how I met you! Is this your normal greeting for Jedi's in training?



Yes

(using Jedi mind power)

This is not the instructor you are looking for. Please move along.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Feb 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Keep dreaming  ;D



Back to the dungeon with you  ;D


----------



## Shamrock (4 Feb 2008)

Nicholas said:
			
		

> In the past three days I've spent approximately 12 hours on this website looking for information and advice given to several members non-members, and soon to be members of the CF.
> 
> Army.ca has been a great help! Again, thank you!



If you had used the search function, you would have found this thread and this thread already cover the topic.

I kid, I kid!


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Feb 2008)

ʞɔoɹɯɐɥs said:
			
		

> If you had used the search function, you would have found this thread and this thread already cover the topic.
> 
> I kid, I kid!


Best part about the first thread you listed is that the person who started it is now banned :blotto:


----------

